# Wheel spin / Limited Slip ....



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

A mate of mine got bogged down with the XTrail over the weekend. Was a bit adventurous and drove straight into a "pool of water". The pool had reeds growing in it and was about 20 feet across. No, he did not "walk across the pool" to check it out.

The XTrail sank in (all 4 wheels) up to the level of the "side crome bar". He engaged the LOCK / 4x4 but the tires could could not get a decent "bite". Just spun round and round. 

What I noticed was the rear-right and front-left wheels only rotated. We tried to put rocks and chunks of logs under the 2 driving wheels but the tires still could not get a decent grip. A friendly samarithan with a back hoe pulled out the XTrail eventually. 

My question is if one is stuck in such a situation, I thought the LOCK / 4 x 4 mode would engage all 4 tires. ie all 4 tires would rotate in the LOCK / 4 x 4 mode ? 

Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SmallSteps said:


> My question is if one is stuck in such a situation, I thought the LOCK / 4 x 4 mode would engage all 4 tires. ie all 4 tires would rotate in the LOCK / 4 x 4 mode ?
> 
> Ken


Nope, only those wheels that have traction will rotate, not all xtrails are equipped with traction control & VDC (Vehicle Dynamic Control with traction), those in Canada are fortunate enough to have this (on the top range model believe) because they need it in the snow. Yours and mine didn't come with that. Although I wish it did, cause it's real handy to have in mud crossings 

Tell your mate not to be disappointed. Getting stuck is half of the fun when it comes to off-roading LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

It is a classic example where the "Limited Slip Differential" option could have helped.
Unfortunately it is not offered (as of yet) on the X-Trail.

(if you don't mind I will change the subject of this Thread since, technically, it has nothing to do with the 4x4 switch...)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That is correct Marc OR a low range gear


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

Pics of the X-Trail.  


****Link deleted by moderator****



Ken


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

and it's only a small park reserve anyway. hahahaha

How the hell did he manage to find that mud hole, I don't know LOL

A tip for next time "Mud hole or water crossing a head?? Get out, grab a stick and see how deep it is before proceeding!!" 

Oh well, it was fun getting the exy dirty a little anyway


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

... yeah, and myself too (getting dirty), trying to help a mate !! but all in all, as you said, good fun. Did a stream crossing the following week. water was about 1 1/2 feet deep. this one went sort of OK, ie did not get stuck.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ken,

Thanks for th pictures of the X-Trail in action (or in-action)!
Those were great


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there any way of installing a LSD or locker to the exy. What about a group buy (ha ha ha).


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

That is one serious-looking bog.

How deep can an X-trail go before water starts to get in the cabin?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> How deep can an X-trail go before water starts to get in the cabin?


Upto the windows if you got them open, then you'll get water in LOL  but if you go that deep, water in cabin will be the least of your concerns, as your engine will be gasping for air and your intake would be sucking in water big time (meaning, BIG problems!)

The deepest water crossing I have done in the exy was right below the edge of the bonnet, half of the headlights were under water and when I looked from my window the water was just below the door handle. No water has got into the cabin at all and I was surprised how good the door rubber seal was.


----------



## ridingjones (May 4, 2006)

Maybe a little off-topic but my X-Trail LE does not have VDC. Does anyone know if it is possible to add it now??


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Upto the windows if you got them open, then you'll get water in LOL  but if you go that deep, water in cabin will be the least of your concerns, as your engine will be gasping for air and your intake would be sucking in water big time (meaning, BIG problems!)
> 
> The deepest water crossing I have done in the exy was right below the edge of the bonnet, half of the headlights were under water and when I looked from my window the water was just below the door handle. No water has got into the cabin at all and I was surprised how good the door rubber seal was.



Impressive!


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

It's interesting that you say in the picture discription that you could not be pulled out forward, only from the rear. I wonder if you where up against a mud bank or a submerged log or large rock or something, it doesn't look deep enough fot an X-Trail to get stuck in.

Just out of interest, what does the LOCK/4X4 possition do if it doesn't lock the four wheel drive?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> It's interesting that you say in the picture discription that you could not be pulled out forward, only from the rear. I wonder if you where up against a mud bank or a submerged log or large rock or something, it doesn't look deep enough fot an X-Trail to get stuck in.
> 
> Just out of interest, what does the LOCK/4X4 possition do if it doesn't lock the four wheel drive?



On the x-trail I believe it 'locks' the transmisson in permanent 4-wheel drive. Useful if you want to get off the line quickly as it reduces wheelspin. In a sticky situation like the one here, you'd need a differential lock, which the x-trail does not have.
Even so, probably only a winch would have gotten the bogged car out of that puddle.


----------



## SmallSteps (May 3, 2006)

"it doesn't look deep enough fot an X-Trail to get stuck in."

I can assure you it was well and truly STUCK ! It could neither go forward or revearse. Wheels were just spinning. (grin ...)


----------

